# Next Bucks Meet - **TONIGHT**- Mulberry Bush Nr Amersham



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

**TONIGHT FOLKS**

All you lot missing your TT meet fix and suffering withdrawal symptons after Gaydon (those of us that are going) - Here's the cure - Another Mulberry Bush meet. Another big one? Maybe not :? 

Same time, same place: 7.15 pm onwards, Thursday 27th July at the Mulberry Bush, just south of Amersham on the road to Beaconsfield. Handy for the M40 - only about 5 miles from the Beaconsfield junction.

So far we've had people from Bucks, Beds, Berks, Essex, Surrey, West London, Herts and Hants  I'm sure we could get a couple more counties in  Where are all you Oxonites? 

Address for all you sat-navers: 21 Amersham Road, Coleshill, Amersham, Buckinghamshire HP7 0LB Tel. 01494 726754 (It's actually on the A355 main road - not on Magpie Lane, Coleshill as it appears on the map and sat nav systems :roll: )

The food there is excellent, and the staff very friendly.

Look forward to seeing you there if you can make it. Don't worry if you've never been to a meet before - we're all very friendly and don't bite (unless you ask nicely :wink: ) Just come along and have a chat, a bite to eat and loiter in the car park 

Please post your interest here:

NaughTTy
thebears & Miss Bears
J55TTC
MarkTT225
neil millard tt
Adam TTR (hopefully)
ttvic
was
Lucky TT (hopefully)

If all turn up I'll buy the first round of drinks to celebrate my 40th  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Paul, me and Mr phodge will have to give this one a miss - we'll be in sunny France that week.

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Sorry Paul, me and Mr phodge will have to give this one a miss - we'll be in sunny France that week.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


Boo 

Shame you can't make it Penny. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come for the rest of the Bucks Bashers - start of the school hols an' all that :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm away too Paul - and it looks like my international travel will be ramping up again too - wtf is business hotting up in Israel ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> I'm away too Paul - and it looks like my international travel will be ramping up again too - wtf is business hotting up in Israel ?


Oh Nooo :?

Please somebody give me some good news.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm away too Paul - and it looks like my international travel will be ramping up again too - wtf is business hotting up in Israel ?
> ...


Anybody? I thought Gaydon would have gee'd everybody up into getting together again


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Count me in Paul, missed Gaydon so need a TT fix.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If there isnt a surrey meet soon Ill be along to this one


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Paul i will miss this one as I prepare for my long European August journey. But I am already looking forward to the September one.
Have a great meet though and take some pics. I will view them on the boat on my way to Greece.
Elias


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dale, Joss,

Looks like it's just us 3 at the moment :roll: We'll see how it pans out. If we get many more not coming, maybe we could have a combined Bucks/Surrey meet.....no, wait a minute...we already do that (sorry Vic) :wink: Seriously though - it could be an option if all our regular Bucks Bashers are interested.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Sorry Paul i will miss this one as I prepare for my long European August journey. But I am already looking forward to the September one.
> Have a great meet though and take some pics. I will view them on the boat on my way to Greece.
> Elias


Understand Elias - see you in a couple of months.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Not many numbers is this going to be another cancelled meet!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Paul - I CAN make this one. But I don't want to go. Just kidding, put me down on the list


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Not many numbers is this going to be another cancelled meet!


Not if I can help it :wink:

Mark - you're on the list


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Not many numbers is this going to be another cancelled meet!
> ...


YIPPIE [smiley=cheers.gif]

More on the list good stuff Paul keep them coming in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI PAUL COUNT ME IN


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> HI PAUL COUNT ME IN


Consider yourself counted Neil


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Not going to be able to make this one sadly, sorry Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Not going to be able to make this one sadly, sorry Paul


Boooo 

Maybe next month Jay :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll do my best matey [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Should we start a list of all those that *can't* make it?

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Should we start a list of all those that *can't* make it?
> 
> :wink:


Oi :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still looking very light on numbers this month  Can I tempt anymore along?

You may know I celebrated my 40th Birthday this weekend, so I had planned to buy the first round of drinks on Thursday.  Trouble is...it's not really much of a gesture unless we get over 10 people :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Free drinks I will be there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Free drinks I will be there


Blimey - you took your time :roll: :lol:

Only 2 more to go


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Slightly off topic - Vic has suggested some of us nip down to his Surrey meet on 10th August at Godalming  I'm up for it - anyone else interested? 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> Free drinks I will be there


Vic bring the bird in your Avtar along and i'm sure we will have more than 10 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/448344c0e875ed00e.jpg


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, if everyone turns up then you lot could be looking at free drinks 

Can't believe I have to bribe people to come now :roll: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Free drinks I will be there
> ...


If I had more room in the car I would bring her twin sister as well :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> If I had more room in the car I would bring her twin sister as well :wink:


 :lol: I'll pick her up :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > If I had more room in the car I would bring her twin sister as well :wink:
> ...


Who's gonna bring Miss Bears then? I think I should pick the twin up :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


I'll fight you for her! :lol:

You take the Miss Bears.........Not sure if she is coming, non commitel at this time. Women :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Tell Jacs I'll come and pick her up - I'm sure that'll persuade her :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't forget to turn up tonight folks  

And no using thunder storms as an excuse :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't forget to turn up tonight folks
> 
> And no using thunder storms as an excuse :roll:


Nice sig post, i recognise that picture anywhere :lol:

Jacs is pre-engaged with 1hp, 4-legged transport tonight so you'll have to put up with me. At least i can get my angel eyes sorted with Was :wink:

May have a dirty car, to hot to wash it! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to turn up tonight folks
> ...


Damn - that means only 9 people.....= no free drinks :lol: :wink:

Glad you like the sig - need to redo it to get the text a bit more readable, but it'll do for now


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Damn - that means only 9 people.....= no free drinks :lol: :wink:


But i have Vic's friends twin sister so still 10 :lol: :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I was only coming for the free drink :roll:

see you guys later on 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> I was only coming for the free drink :roll:
> 
> see you guys later on 8)


 :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The girls are not coming now they were on coming for a few bottles of vintage Champange, but I will still turn drink or no drink.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm sure I'll still manage to get a round in :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't forget to turn up tonight folks
> 
> And no using thunder storms as an excuse :roll:


we have just had an amazing 15 minute thunder & lightening storm in MK [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to turn up tonight folks
> ...


It's rumbling in Aylesbury - just waiting for it to hit - it's gone very dark and still 8) ........


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I just found out that our building was hit by lightening, might explain the loud noise we heard during the storm :roll: [smiley=dude.gif]

yep its moving south 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


On the 8th floor in County Hall Aylesbury, the fecking ugly block!! If it rains I'm off home to wash the car......beat the hosepipe ban. By the time it stops:

1) The car would be washed and rinsed
2) I would be soaked and cooled off
3) Rain would have passed roads dried up and off for a free pint.

Same time same place Paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Doubt I'm gonna get a chance to wash mine 

Yep - 6:45 at the Marquis


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I would't wash a black car in this heat either, give the wheels a clean :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Might try and get the twins to wash mine :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Might try and get the twins to wash mine :wink:


What with?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Might try and get the twins to wash mine :wink:


wash your what


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Might try and get the twins to wash mine :wink:
> ...


Baby Oil


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Mines washed, just left it out in the rain! It has just hammered it down in Wendover [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I then went out and washed the car :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Despite the rain and smaller than usual numbers I had a great time.

Thanks for the drink Paul, when i get to 40 i'll do the same [smiley=cheers.gif] but its a long long way off yet!

Was/Paul - The drive there was excellent as always [smiley=policeman.gif]

Vic, sorry to miss you when you left, may see you for the Surrey meet.

Cheers all

Dale


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

another good meet, cheers NaughTTy 

 was that blast on the way there fun or what  I couldnt believe how much brake dust was on my wheels - only cleaned them before I left work :roll:

p.s is the food ready yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> another good meet, cheers NaughTTy
> 
> was that blast on the way there fun or what  I couldnt believe how much brake dust was on my wheels - only cleaned them before I left work :roll:
> 
> p.s is the food ready yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


Surprised you don't need new Pads :lol:

Is the food ready indeed.......Classic


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A really good evening and no traffic on the M25, what more could you ask for?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cracking meet last night - thanks to those who came 

Those who didn't come - you missed a great night :roll: 

Glad I was at the front of the run up to the pub - not sure my brakes would have coped with being behind!!

Was - not sure if your food was ready but there was something fairly tasty there :lol: That K&N sounds superb BTW 8)

See you all next month 



ttvic said:


> A really good evening and no traffic on the M25, what more could you ask for?


Well the twins would have been nice :wink: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I see you have found the site :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> I see you have found the site :wink:


Oh yes! work friendly to! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------

